# *MEET*~Febuary 25, 2006~Glendora, CA~*MEET*



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

www.nissanclub.com said:


> Hey guys, Performance Nissan will be having a meet on Febuary 25, 2006 to show our appreciation to our customers and supporters from the forum. I dont know if any of you came to our last one but it was a great turn out and this year we are anticipating it to be even bigger! The location will be a Citrus College in Glendora and it will be from 9AM-2PM. Everyone that wants to go will HAVE to RSVP through our website and fill out the application for the RSVP. Unfortunately, due to the expectancy of this event, we will have to charge $5 per RSVP(per vehicle) BUT your $5 will get you a spot in the meet, free lunch from Martin's BBQ at the event and a raffle ticket for prizes. We have not officially gotten the prizes broken down but there will be a lot of goodies. The grand prize is a sponsorship to TOPSPEED for free cams!! Remember guys, this is a ALL Nissan meet so if you guys have friends that drive any kind of Nissan, theyre more than welcome to join and to bring their cars. The RSVP application is not on our website yet but it will be up shortly so check back. The event gets even better.....
> 
> 
> There will be many participants who will be at the event to support us and they will also be bringing their cars. Here is a rundown of who will be at our meet and what car they will be bringing:
> ...


So keep complaining about not having any good Nissan meets. :thumbup:

**Sign Up Here!**


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

so how many reg. people do you have so far?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

No idea... it's not my deal... I'm just spreading the word. :thumbup:


----------

